# Q & A with Tad Inoue the Diet Coach



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2012)

*Q & A with Tad Inoue the Diet Coach*







Tad Inoue and Bernadette Inoue are well respected diet coaches and competitors in the bodybuilding, bikini and figure industry with over 23 years experience in diet coaching, working with athletes, and helping others achieve their body goals. Tad and Bernadette have worked with hundreds of clients over the years with goals in figure competition, bikini competition, bodybuilding, and weight loss.

*www.tadthedietcoach.com*

*Tad on Facebook*


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 8, 2012)

Prince said:


> *Q & A with Tad Inoue the Diet Coach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Prince... I am here to take questions... just fire away!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 8, 2012)

This section is going to be great!  Thanks for doing this Tad!  I got a few questions, that I'll try to sum up in a bit if that's okay...


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 8, 2012)

Diet is my weakest link in the bodybuilding game.  What could you share that I might not already know about the clean/natural bulking department?


----------



## savalacad (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 8, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> Diet is my weakest link in the bodybuilding game.  What could you share that I might not already know about the clean/natural bulking department?



Hate to say this but if you want to optimize your diet and ensure that it is working to your best advantage you really need to either hire a coach to design and work with you on one, or do some trial and error on what you think might be going wrong. I really can't offer you much advice since I simply don't have any information on you.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

do you think carb cycling or keto is best for fat loss?


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> do you think carb cycling or keto is best for fat loss?



Depends on the person really, and how much fat they have to loose. For most people I really think carb cycling is a better long term fat loss strategy.


----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2012)

Tad..i'm in week 5 [anabolic diet]....I'm 62....maybe 25-30 lbs over weight.6'1''...my own trt....never a doctor....i'm strict ...no cheating..after the first 12 days no carbs..5 days no carb..2 days carbs..[complex]..i've only lost 5lbs...i do 3oomgs test e ew.....test prop 50-75 mgs when feeling low.....now am jumping up to 500mgs test ....do you think i should look at this diet as a 4-5 month diet....or should i change?

............thanks ......charley

...been doing aas for 12 yrs..............


----------



## swollen (Feb 9, 2012)

This is great to have...I'm really gonna love this!


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 9, 2012)

charley said:


> Tad..i'm in week 5 [anabolic diet]....I'm 62....maybe 25-30 lbs over weight.6'1''...my own trt....never a doctor....i'm strict ...no cheating..after the first 12 days no carbs..5 days no carb..2 days carbs..[complex]..i've only lost 5lbs...i do 3oomgs test e ew.....test prop 50-75 mgs when feeling low.....now am jumping up to 500mgs test ....do you think i should look at this diet as a 4-5 month diet....or should i change?
> 
> ............thanks ......charley
> 
> ...been doing aas for 12 yrs..............



Hey Buddy,
You really need to have a better structured diet. I don't think it is serving you the best, in terms of how you have explained your goals. But as you are doing it... yes you will need a 2-3 months at least to get where you want to go.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Yo Tad!  Great to have you here.  Thanks for contributing in the Q & A forum.  Hope to see you and Bern this year.  Olympia "sushi" weekend was fun!  LOL


----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2012)

Tadthedietcoach said:


> Hey Buddy,
> You really need to have a better structured diet. I don't think it is serving you the best, in terms of how you have explained your goals. But as you are doing it... yes you will need a 2-3 months at least to get where you want to go.



Tad...........structured how?...i was thinking of a protein diet[lower fat]....but i don't want to stop until i have a better concept....

..........charley


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 9, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Yo Tad!  Great to have you here.  Thanks for contributing in the Q & A forum.  Hope to see you and Bern this year.  Olympia "sushi" weekend was fun!  LOL



I will be at the Arnold but Bern won't. But we will both be at the Olympia... See you soon.


----------



## bigrene (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome and will be asking ?s for sure just not right now about to go to sleep and braindead but did want to say hello.


----------



## r00kie (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello Tad! I have a couple of questions - 

1. My daily calorie intake is 3500 split into 6 meals. I plan to try intermittent fasting (18 hour fasting, 6 hour feeding). Should I consume all 3500 calories during 6 hour window? Or the total calories automatically reduces? BTW I am trying to bulk, so is IF a good idea?

2. My appetite is not consistently high. Often I feel nauseated & full. What do you suggest? ghrp-6 or weed? any other effective remedy?

thanks!


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 13, 2012)

r00kie said:


> Hello Tad! I have a couple of questions -
> 
> 1. My daily calorie intake is 3500 split into 6 meals. I plan to try intermittent fasting (18 hour fasting, 6 hour feeding). Should I consume all 3500 calories during 6 hour window? Or the total calories automatically reduces? BTW I am trying to bulk, so is IF a good idea?
> 
> ...



Hey buddy,
Well if you are going to fast then just start eating your meals like normal after your fasting period is over and get in what you can. You don't have to get in all the cals. Just eat as long as you are up every 2 hours. 

As far as appetite, sorry but not a lot of help on this. I struggle with this myself. It is common when you are pushing the caloric envelope to feel this way. But I have known a lot of BB's who use "the green" to help with appetite. But have your meals ready because you might eat other bad foods if they are around. GHRP-6 can help a lot too. You might try this and see if you get a good response then go for the weed.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay my diet kind of sucks but my staples, I think, are pretty solid and I plan to build on what is below as my base. I haven't leaned out much (muscle mass wise) but am steadily gaining weight and making good progress (feel free to check my log for pics). 

Please comment and offer other simple and cheap things to throw in. Remember this is the base of my pyramid and am slowly trying to add an item or two and keep it disciplined. Diet has been my biggest obstacle. I have quit drinking (6 weeks now) and have developed what is below. 

Oatmeal, sometimes cooked and sometimes just dumped into my protein shakes 
Raw Eggs (~avg 8 a day) -- please ignore the possibility of salmonella
Skim Milk (read much on this, but I love milk). ~6 cups a day.
Occasional Bagel sandwhiches (swiss cheese, ham and turkey)
Peanut butter (honey roasted sweet flav kind, I like it in my protein)
ON Choc protein, thinking of switching to Nitro core (by ON because it has a more diverse blend of proteins)
BCAAs and Aminos (day/ night/ and when I wake up to piss)


When the wallet allows
Salmon fillets 
Chicken breast (kroger frozen bag)

Guilty fast foods
wendys chilli
Wendys $1 chicken sandwhich
mcdonalds parfait


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 13, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Okay my diet kind of sucks but my staples, I think, are pretty solid and I plan to build on what is below as my base. I haven't leaned out much (muscle mass wise) but am steadily gaining weight and making good progress (feel free to check my log for pics).
> 
> Please comment and offer other simple and cheap things to throw in. Remember this is the base of my pyramid and am slowly trying to add an item or two and keep it disciplined. Diet has been my biggest obstacle. I have quit drinking (6 weeks now) and have developed what is below.
> 
> ...



Kill the fast foods buddy!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 13, 2012)

lol okay other than the fast food.
Any good additions to my egg / oatmeal / milk routine
something cheap + tasty


----------



## r00kie (Feb 14, 2012)

Tadthedietcoach said:


> Hey buddy,
> Well if you are going to fast then just start eating your meals like normal after your fasting period is over and get in what you can. You don't have to get in all the cals. Just eat as long as you are up every 2 hours.
> 
> As far as appetite, sorry but not a lot of help on this. I struggle with this myself. It is common when you are pushing the caloric envelope to feel this way. But I have known a lot of BB's who use "the green" to help with appetite. But have your meals ready because you might eat other bad foods if they are around. GHRP-6 can help a lot too. You might try this and see if you get a good response then go for the weed.



Thanks a lot! 

Its surprising how some folks can bulk while following intermittent fasting...without getting in all the cals. I know fasting is not "total" because BCAAs are consumed during that period, but still.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 15, 2012)

This is a great thanks Tad this is a great Q&A!


----------



## AruzataC (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Tad, 

Could you if possible? Tell me if Glutamine is a benificial supplement to take with someone who suffers from IBS? I've heard it's good for the digestive system. Also what is the best dosage at a body weight of 210lbs? I take approx 15g per day divided into 3 x 5g doses (AM, PM and before bed).

Thank you.


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 19, 2012)

AruzataC said:


> Hi Tad,
> 
> Could you if possible? Tell me if Glutamine is a benificial supplement to take with someone who suffers from IBS? I've heard it's good for the digestive system. Also what is the best dosage at a body weight of 210lbs? I take approx 15g per day divided into 3 x 5g doses (AM, PM and before bed).
> 
> Thank you.



Hey buddy,
Yes it is actually. Glutamine has protective and reparative effects on the colon and bowel. I think your current dossage is good but you can bump that up to 10 gm 3x a day. that is what I would do. 

Also, cutting out alcohol, caffeine, refined sugars, and fatty foods can significantly reduce symptoms. Hope this helps  you.


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is my latest article on Raspberry ketones that you might enjoy:

Raspberry Ketones | MAN Sports – Metabolic Augmenting Nutrition


----------



## AruzataC (Feb 20, 2012)

Tadthedietcoach said:


> Hey buddy,
> Yes it is actually. Glutamine has protective and reparative effects on the colon and bowel. I think your current dossage is good but you can bump that up to 10 gm 3x a day. that is what I would do.
> 
> Also, cutting out alcohol, caffeine, refined sugars, and fatty foods can significantly reduce symptoms. Hope this helps you.


 
Thank you Tad for this information and advice. I will take all on board.

Cheers!


----------



## charley (Feb 21, 2012)

Tadthedietcoach said:


> Here is my latest article on Raspberry ketones that you might enjoy:
> 
> Raspberry Ketones | MAN Sports ??? Metabolic Augmenting Nutrition



..Nice read Tad.......


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks... hope you enjoy, I write every week and I will continue to post them up here.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello sir, would you please comment on my diet? If you would give me ANY advice whatsoever it would be greatly appreciated.

If not, I understand, thanks for reading


Employing a carb-cycling-type diet.. trying to shed some body fat 

Age 22 male 
Height 5'9 
weight 200 
bodyfat maybe 12%? idk 

Not Natural

I basically have unlimited discipline, so whatever I need to do dietary-wise to get shredded (7% bf is goal), I can do it easily (just knowing exactly what to do has been the problem). 

Macro breakdown by day 

*Super High:* 
Unlimited grams carbs from: brown rice, oatmeal, dextrose (peri-workout), and refried beans (no lard/added fat) *usually ends up being around 800-1000grams* (basically eating constantly throughout day to achieve this number). 
*250-300 grams Protein* from: lean chicken breasts, lean red meat, whey *0 extra grams fat 
*
*High: 
500 grams carbs 
250 grams protein 
0 grams extra fat* 

*Medium 
250 grams carbs 
275 grams protein 
50 grams fat 

none 
0 grams carbs 
300-325 grams protein 
125 grams fat (fats come from eggs and EVOO)* 


Right now my split looks like 

Sunday: Chest/Shoulders (*HIGH*) 

Monday: off/HIIT 20min followed by 20min steady state cooldown (*NONE*) 

Tuesday: off/Steady state 45 min (*NONE*) 

Wednesday: Back Shoulders (*SUPER-HIGH*) 

Thursday: Arms with 45min Steady State (later in day) (*MEDIUM*) 

Friday: Legs 20min HIIT + 20min Steady state cooldown (later in day)(*HIGH*) 

Saturday: off (*NONE*) 


will be using clen in a couple weeks


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 28, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> Hello sir, would you please comment on my diet? If you would give me ANY advice whatsoever it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> If not, I understand, thanks for reading
> 
> ...



Hey Buddy,
Ok, if you are trying to get lean then I would suggest a different approach. First, never have an unlimited carb day. Instead have a high, medium and low carb days. Cycle through them like this throughout your week: Low, High, Medium, Low, etc. Also, don't let your high day's carbs go above 500 gm of carbs. Your med days should be 30% less than that, and low days should be 40% of your high day's carbs. 

Do cardio every morning before meal 1 in a steady state fashion. You can take some BCAA's and a fat burner before this cardio if you like. I suggest 10 gm of BCAA in a powder form (I like figure fuel from MAN Sports) and Scorch (I use these and suggest them to my clients). 

Good luck buddy.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 28, 2012)

great thanks!


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Feb 28, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> great thanks!



You are very welcome buddy!


----------



## squigader (Mar 18, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> Hello sir, would you please comment on my diet? If you would give me ANY advice whatsoever it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> If not, I understand, thanks for reading
> 
> ...



Solid advice Tad gave. You don't need that super-high day, and I wouldn't personally go higher than 450g for your high days. That's a pound of carbs we're talking about.


----------



## squigader (Mar 18, 2012)

Tad,

What kind of protein target should a male be aiming for? There's a huge disparity in recommendations - 0.8g/lb of bodyweight would yield 160g a day, while 1.2g/lb would yield 240g a day for a 200lb male, while 1.5g/lb would yield 300g per day. What's a good rule of thumb for a protein target for someone interested in recomp (losing fat on off days, building muscle on training days)?


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Mar 19, 2012)

squigader said:


> Tad,
> 
> What kind of protein target should a male be aiming for? There's a huge disparity in recommendations - 0.8g/lb of bodyweight would yield 160g a day, while 1.2g/lb would yield 240g a day for a 200lb male, while 1.5g/lb would yield 300g per day. What's a good rule of thumb for a protein target for someone interested in recomp (losing fat on off days, building muscle on training days)?



Well you really can't cut fat on a few days a week and then switch gears to building on a day by day basis. It is better and more efficient to do this for a number of weeks then switch gears to building again. In general your protein intake is linked to your activity and amount of muscle you have. I generally like 2-2.5 gm of protein per lbs of muscle as long as there is enough carbs and fat in the diet for energy production while building. During dieting for fat loss it can be anywhere between 2-4 gm of protein per lbs of body weight.


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tad, great advice your giving. What are your thoughts on cutting water before a contest for a beginner. Do it or don't do it?


----------



## zeus101 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tad, whats your opinion on Peptides are they a waste of money or are there quality ones out there that work well for some people you know/or your competitors ?


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Mar 19, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> Tad, great advice your giving. What are your thoughts on cutting water before a contest for a beginner. Do it or don't do it?



Honestly, if you get shredded you really don't need to cut much on the water. My suggestion is to get your butt super shredded and only cut sodium and water the day of. If you feel you are holding a little water the night before then cut water around 3 or 4PM the day before pre judging. But try not to rely on your own eyes and brain. Have someone monitor your condition who knows what they are looking for. You will avoid all kinds of disasters if you do this.


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Mar 19, 2012)

zeus101 said:


> Tad, whats your opinion on Peptides are they a waste of money or are there quality ones out there that work well for some people you know/or your competitors ?



There are many peptides that really work well. i think many people use them improperly but the science is good. I def have competitors who use them and they do work very well. Not all are equal though.


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tadthedietcoach said:


> Honestly, if you get shredded you really don't need to cut much on the water. My suggestion is to get your butt super shredded and only cut sodium and water the day of. If you feel you are holding a little water the night before then cut water around 3 or 4PM the day before pre judging. But try not to rely on your own eyes and brain. Have someone monitor your condition who knows what they are looking for. You will avoid all kinds of disasters if you do this.



Super helpful bro. Thank you so much!


----------



## Riles (Mar 19, 2012)

Tadthedietcoach said:


> There are many peptides that really work well. i think many people use them improperly but the science is good. I def have competitors who use them and they do work very well. Not all are equal though.



Could you expand on this a little? my curiosity is with peptides that promote/accelerate healing especially tendons and ligaments and common mistakes that would make them less reliable, Thank you


----------



## Night_Wolf (Mar 19, 2012)

Tad, when trying to cut to a low bf %, when is the best time to consume carbs? (breakfast, pre training, post workout shake or post workout meal) I will be doing cardio on empty stomach in the morning and weight training afternoon around 3-4 pm.

Thanks!


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Mar 20, 2012)

Riles said:


> Could you expand on this a little? my curiosity is with peptides that promote/accelerate healing especially tendons and ligaments and common mistakes that would make them less reliable, Thank you



That is a more extensive answer that I want to give on a board. But many of the GH releasing peptides are very good like GHRP-6 and CJC 1295 are two good peptides that can be used together to greatly enhance gh production. This should give you better recovery and have healing properties on tendons but only if your diet is right and you have all the right supplementation to go along with it like glucosamine.


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Mar 20, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Tad, when trying to cut to a low bf %, when is the best time to consume carbs? (breakfast, pre training, post workout shake or post workout meal) I will be doing cardio on empty stomach in the morning and weight training afternoon around 3-4 pm.
> 
> Thanks!



this is a general answer and not one that may neccisarily apply to you depending on what stage  your body is in but generally pre and post workout. With the larger amount post workout. But this is highly individualized so what may be good for one person may not work well for another.


----------



## Riles (Mar 20, 2012)

Tadthedietcoach said:


> That is a more extensive answer that I want to give on a board. But many of the GH releasing peptides are very good like GHRP-6 and CJC 1295 are two good peptides that can be used together to greatly enhance gh production. This should give you better recovery and have healing properties on tendons but only if your diet is right and you have all the right supplementation to go along with it like glucosamine.[/Q
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I appreciate your time


----------



## zeus101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Tad, do you think research liquids are just as beneficial as tabs or capsules? or are they a waste of money..... as you know it is nice to save money however very disappointing wasting money in the sport as well.

thanks


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Mar 20, 2012)

zeus101 said:


> Tad, do you think research liquids are just as beneficial as tabs or capsules? or are they a waste of money..... as you know it is nice to save money however very disappointing wasting money in the sport as well.
> 
> thanks



They def work you just have to ensure that they are dosed correctly. Most of the companies who sell research materials try hard to dose correctly becuase when they don't they get a bad rep and business will suffer.


----------



## zeus101 (Mar 20, 2012)

awesome thanks!!!


----------



## AruzataC (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Tad,
Whats your thought on BCAA's when it comes to using them? I have read that the timing has to be spot on or it just a waste as they don't get absorbed by the body? I only take these (Powder form) 30/60 mins pre cardio on an empty stomach a.m.

First off am I taking these at the correct time? What should ny dosage be at a bw of 210lbs? When is and how should I take BCAA's?

I do supplement my diet with Whey Isolates (mixed with oats for breakfast) 30g, and post workout 60g + carbs (weights) and Casein on retiring to bed.

Thanks Tad.


----------



## AruzataC (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello again Tad,
I have many questions when it comes to the Iron sport, so please expect more..lol

Ok, Is there a supplement that can offset muscle cramps? I suffer really bad when ever I do a cycle with AAS. If I have posted in the wrong section I apologise, but it is in regards to supplementation/diet.

Once again, Thanks.


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Apr 12, 2012)

AruzataC said:


> Hi Tad,
> Whats your thought on BCAA's when it comes to using them? I have read that the timing has to be spot on or it just a waste as they don't get absorbed by the body? I only take these (Powder form) 30/60 mins pre cardio on an empty stomach a.m.
> 
> First off am I taking these at the correct time? What should ny dosage be at a bw of 210lbs? When is and how should I take BCAA's?
> ...



About 30 mins before cardio or workout is fine to use BCAA's.


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Apr 12, 2012)

AruzataC said:


> Hello again Tad,
> I have many questions when it comes to the Iron sport, so please expect more..lol
> 
> Ok, Is there a supplement that can offset muscle cramps? I suffer really bad when ever I do a cycle with AAS. If I have posted in the wrong section I apologise, but it is in regards to supplementation/diet.
> ...



Muscle cramps are thought to be caused by a number of things sometimes, but it appears that in most cases it is a result of what science calls "Altered Neuromuscular Control." Altered neuromuscular control is often related to muscle fatigue and  results in a disruption of muscle coordination and control. It is thought by most that muscle cramps are simply a electrolyte imbalance. This could be the case in certain circumstances but not in most. The best remedy is to stretch the muscle before and after activity, hydrate well, and avoid muscle fatigue.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 13, 2012)

im type 1 diabetic and find it impossible to lose fat, as i need a basal insulin and fast acting whenever i eat, whats the best way to manipulate insulin for fat loss?


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Apr 13, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> im type 1 diabetic and find it impossible to lose fat, as i need a basal insulin and fast acting whenever i eat, whats the best way to manipulate insulin for fat loss?



Well this is tricky my friend I don't feel comfortable giving you any suggestions over a forum you should consult your doctor. If you like you are welcome to email me or purchase a 30 min consult with me and i can give you details and specific suggestions. This is really a more detailed conversation my friend and I don't want to give you generic advice that could potentially hurt you.

Here is a quick link to the consult if you are interested (the better suggestion is to work with me for a couple of months so I can get this exactly right for you and get you the results you need). I have worked with people with your condition before with lots of success. It is possible but just a little tricky at times. 

http://tinyurl.com/cbgt2co


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tad I have been bulking for two long and gained quite a bit of fat 16-17%bf pics in my profile.I have a physically demanding job 5 days a week 8 hours day(house framing)I want to get down to a respectful 10% is carb cycling the best way to approach this.I train in the evening time after work.


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 16, 2012)

White rice or brown? Ive been reading a lot of mixed reviews, actually see a lot more people eating white.


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Apr 16, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Tad I have been bulking for two long and gained quite a bit of fat 16-17%bf pics in my profile.I have a physically demanding job 5 days a week 8 hours day(house framing)I want to get down to a respectful 10% is carb cycling the best way to approach this.I train in the evening time after work.



If you have a long road ahead in dieting then the best approach is always carb cycling.


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Apr 16, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> White rice or brown? Ive been reading a lot of mixed reviews, actually see a lot more people eating white.



Depending on what your goal is for that particular meal, you can use either. But in general I prefer brown rice for most of my clients if they are trying to reduce fat. But i almost always go back to white when I want a faster response in blood sugar and insulin.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Tad~

Thank you for taking the time to answer questions for us. I'm taking on my first figure comp this Nov. I do have a nutrition coach but always like to get a second opinion. My diet is already pretty strict. We are talking mustard as my only condiment and cheat meals are every 3/4 weeks.

I'm 5'9
150lbs
BF 14%

Is it too early for me to diet hardcore or is this perfectly normal?

Thanks~

B


----------



## Tadthedietcoach (Apr 17, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Hi Tad~
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to answer questions for us. I'm taking on my first figure comp this Nov. I do have a nutrition coach but always like to get a second opinion. My diet is already pretty strict. We are talking mustard as my only condiment and cheat meals are every 3/4 weeks.
> 
> ...



Well first let me say AustinGal that as a professional diet coach i really think that you should always listen to your diet coach only. Getting too much input will work against you in your dieting process. Especially as you get closer and closer to the event and your brain is simply not working like it usually does. However, having said that... I can tell you what is typical for my clients. Judging where you are now I would say that this is far too strict than I like for my competitors. As a matter of fact I will typically keep in cheat meals every week until 3-5 weeks out from the show. You run the risk of over-dieting and stressing your body too much too early and your progress will more than likely come to grinding stop. So be careful.


----------



## THE-BEAST (Feb 21, 2013)

*need a good meal paln*

Hi Tad, 

I have not always been up to par on my meal plan.  I know diet is everything.  Im starting a new 24 week program and need a good meal paln/diet.  Im 32,6ft,190lb,12-15%bf. ive always had a pretty high metabolism.  Im bulking for 12 weeks and cutting for the next twelve.  I now its alot to ask for but give you give me a starting point or lead me in the right direction for a starting diet at least.  I know you are a professional and like to be exact and have every detail about the people you are working with, so by asking you for some help is probally a long shot but I need some direction.  I can tweek things after i get started but i need a starting point.  Can be just basic so i can prepare the meals daily to have all day.  any help would be great.  i used to be a member here years ago.  Im just starting back to the gym basiclly after a 3 yr vaca. thanks in advance    (If anyone else reads this and wants to help out that would be great.  I want to get the most out of this cycle. thanks)


----------



## akallday (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks! Great info


----------



## BigB187 (Aug 10, 2013)

Tad,
What do you think is a good alternative to chicken in a diet. Some days I just can't stand to eat another ckn breast. What are your thoughts??


----------

